# Call for Contributions: Radio Static & Field Recordings



## MarkDrifter (Feb 26, 2019)

Greetings!!!

my name is Mark, from SE. Asia currently living in Helsinki, FI.
i like to travel, i do Urbex and i make noise & experimental music. as an artist, i have collaborated with more than 10 musicians & other artists from all over the world. I have upcoming co-releases with Dendera Bloodbath in the US & Days of Hate in Brazil.

my latest field recording EP can be streamed/downloaded here:
*
*** removed by admin ****

for inspiration: 
more info about me: https://www.markdrifter.net/bio

im wondering if there's anyone interested in contributing to my projects!! the criteria as follow:

- field recordings from would be artist for EP release via United By Chaos Records net label (minimum of 4 tracks / 5minutes or longer per track + 200 word essay about your work)
- field recording from a kindred spirit for me to make samples of for a composition (minimum of 10 minutes) the track will be registered under creative commons license.
- radio recordings/statics from radio or circuit bent devices (minimum of 10 minutes) im primarily interested in non English language enviroments.

i accept unedited audio recording only, files with computer manipulation will not be considered. field recording with live sound instrument improv is however okay. you can send/share a Google Drive folder with your files to: [email protected]

Edit: lastly, ive notice some irrelevant response below. Im not here to for plebian feeback on my work. Just coz you're illiterate or a person of poor taste and can't comprehend the art form, don't waste my time with your stupid troll comment, it will not be read. People who are new to this, you can also check out the work of notable artists in noise or experimental music: Merzbow & Incapacitants in Japan, Pharmakon & John Cage in the US. There are also a lot of Academic books & articles published about noise music & field recording which you can source through online.

Kiitos/Salamat/Thank you for reading!!!


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Feb 26, 2019)

I was kind of wondering if you’d like to send some contributions to me? 

I’m about ready to go take a dump/ make some experimental sounds. I can send you the results?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 26, 2019)

Saying people are illiterate or have poor taste just they don't wanna contribute to yer lousy noise project isn't the best way to get folks to send you things. Just saying.


----------



## roguetrader (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm a big music fan, any genre considered - but I find there to be a fine line between experimental / noise and just plain pretentious shite......


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 27, 2019)

roguetrader said:


> I'm a big music fan, any genre considered - but I find there to be a fine line between experimental / noise and just plain pretentious shite......



Obviously yer plebian mind can't comprehend the true genius that is noise. it's a good thing op edited his post after the first comment letting everybody know he won't be reading negative comments, I would hate for such a inspiring and talented individual to have to see that his beeps and boots went highly regarded among such low intelligence Neanderthals. Only those of us who understand real true talent can see the value in a 11 minute recording of a 4 way intersection dubbed over the sound of a pilot light clicking in the background mixed over top of a skitsystem song without any lyrics.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 27, 2019)

noise is not music, no matter what words you use to describe it.

also, the fact that i just blew out my fucking eardrums at work when i hit play on your bandcamp kinda makes you a fucking asshole. as such, i have removed your bandcamp link so others will not suffer the same fate.


----------



## train in vain (Sep 5, 2022)

Plebian Feedback is going to be my next project name.


----------

